# Duck Identification Quiz



## Matt Jones

Here's something for you guys to test your Duck I.D.ing skills...

http://www.deltawaterfowl.org/tour/quiz ... quiz1.html

How'd you do?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

9 out of 10.....I knew a diver would get me! :bop:


----------



## muskat

8 out of 10, but I have been drinking :beer: so that is excused


----------



## dogbert

8 out of 10. I got the shoveler right so why don't I know they are shovelers before I shoot 'em?


----------



## Field Hunter

8 out of ten. Good thing I don't go after Redheads, Bluebills and Ring Neck Ducks. I think Ringneck and Ruddy ducks are the ones we used to call %$#$ ducks when we were young.....just kidding you MN guys.


----------



## GooseBuster3

9 out of ten the red head got me,, I should have known that !!!


----------



## duxnbux

Lucked out and got 10 out of 10. Got lucky on a couple.


----------



## mallard

9 out of ten.I chose green wing teal instead of blue wing teal.


----------



## NDJ

missed #1 went for sprig


----------



## fretch

damn those ring necks :sniper:


----------



## Dunk221999

nine out of ten

that 1st one got me I thought it was a can!


----------



## born to hunt

8)

9 outa 10 and 10 outa ten. I identified 9 and SHOT all ten. They were in
range and on 2 diffrent days.,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Maverick

I managed 8 of 10 , but I managed to shoot both wigeon in one shot! :sniper: you know me!!


----------



## Bluebill

8 out of 10 missed the 1st 2, thought #1 was a can and #2 was a greenwing.


----------



## Doug Panchot

10 for 10. I guess all that diverhunting back in MN paided off.


----------



## Dave P

I got a lousy 4 out of 10. This is my first year duck hunting, is there a quick reference identification guide out there. Also for geese, I have the canadians figured out but that's about it.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

This is the one I learned from a long time ago, and probably the most common.

Ducks at a Distance


----------



## Robert A. Langager

I still have my old Ducks at a Distance book from when I took my fireams safety course 18 years ago! It is the best.


----------

